# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ibrahim Rugova dhe Adem Jashari së bashku në ballë të Kullës së Vëllezërve Geci

## hajla

Ibrahim Rugova dhe Adem Jashari “së bashku” në ballë të Kullës së Vëllezërve Geci
http://www.botasot.info/reklama/fotoooo.jpg

*Një mbrëmje vere në Kullën e Shtatë Vëllezërve Geci nga Llausha
*

Nuk duhet ndonjë arsye e veçantë për të trokitur në Kullën e Shtatë Vëllezërve Geci nga Llausha e Skënderajt. Mjafton të marrësh rrugë për Llaushë dhe të gjitha rrugët të çojnë te Kulla e Gecëve. Nuk ka ndonjë problem nëse nuk qëllon Halili apo Fadili. Mund të mos jetë as Ganiu. Dikush prej shtatë vëllezërve është në Kullë dhe dera e Kullës është gjithmonë e hapur. Ngjitesh shkallëve përpjetë dhe i takon mysafirit apo mysafirëve që të vendosin se a duan të ulen në kolltukë apo këmbëkryq në qilima të kuq. Pastaj “bukë, kripë e zemër” e llaf e muhabet deri në mëngjes.

*Kulla plot me armatim në vitin 1998
*

Kur në verën e vitit 1998 kam shkuar për herë të parë te vëllezërit Geci, në bodrumin e Kullës së vjetër, e cila gjatë luftës është bërë shkrumb e hi nga ofensiva serbe, i kam parë të renditur “kallashët” dhe kutitë me fishekë. Një arsenal i madh armatimi. Nuk u besoja syve se në një familje dhe në një shtëpi mund të gjendet aq shumë armatim. Halil Gecit, vëllait të madh të vëllezërve Geci, i kam thënë se “unë isha te vëllezërit Geci dhe nuk pashë me sytë e mi asgjë”. 

“Pse po thua kështu?” më pyeti Halili. “Po them sepse nuk jam i sigurt në veten time. Unë të nesërmen nisem për Prishtinë dhe nëse më pyesin policët serbë se a ke qenë të Shtatë Vëllezërit në Llaushë, unë herën e parë u them se nuk i njoh kush janë këta Shtatë Vëllezërit. Herën e dytë nëse më bërtasin u them se kam qenë, ndërkaq herën e tretë nëse fillojnë të më godasin, qoftë edhe më shuplakë, unë them se kam qenë dhe kam parë me sytë e mi dy kamionë të mëdhenj me armatim prej kallashit e deri të raketat kundërajrore”.

Halil Geci qeshte me “trimërinë” time e Gani Geci që atëbotë mbante pak mjekër dhe uniformën e UÇK-së më tregonte prej “A-së deri në Zh” gjithë aktivitetin e tij luftarak që ndërlidhej me komandantin Adem Jashari. Atëbotë, në gushtin e vitit 1998, i pata thënë Gani Gecit që të shpallte veten edhe ai si një prej komandantëve të UÇK-së. “Bonu more edhe ti komandant se prej vendit të quajtur “Guri i Plakës e deri në Llaushë nja 10 vende na ndalonin ushtarët e UÇK-së dhe secilin që e pyesnim se përse po u duhen letërnjoftimet tona, ata na kthenin: “Është urdhër nga komandanti!”. 


Nejse. Për këtë punë edhe sot e kësaj dite bëj shaka me Gani Gecin duke i thënë se “mu pas shpall ti Gani atëherë komandant dhe me të pas vra pas lufte, unë isha krenu me ty duke botuar fotografi të përbashkëta me “Komandant Gani Gecin!” Pse jo, i kisha fitu edhe do “lekë të mirë” dhe me ato pare e kisha ndërtu një shtëpi në Prishtinë”.

*Veç për pikë të qejfit!
*

“Hajde sonte në Kullë, në Llaushë. Nuk kemi diçka të veçantë veç duam të bëjmë një ndejë për pikë të qejfit. Na vijnë edhe do kurbetçarë nga Suedia Hysen Ibrahimi, Enveri e të tjerë me shokë dhe po e bojmë një ndejë”. Kjo ka qenë “ftesa” e Fadilit për të marrë rrugë për në Llaushë.

Bashkë me studiuesin e mbledhësin e njohur të folklorit burimor shqiptar, me theks të veçantë në Drenicë, dr.Mehmet Rukiqin, ia mësyjmë Llaushës. Rrugës kalojmë skaj Polluzhës, vendlindjes së Bekim Kastratit. Kalojmë edhe skaj varrit të Bekimit dhe kujtojmë çastet e dhimbshme të varrimit të Bekimit në nëntor të vitit 2001. Që të dy dhe shumë familjarë e kolegë të tjerë të gazetës “Bota sot” kemi marrë pjesë në varrimin e Bekimit. 

Në hyrje të Skenderajt është ngritur nga Vëllezërit Geci përmendorja disa metra e lart e Bekim Kastratit dhe Besim Dajakut. Rrugës për në Llaushë, në hyrje të Skenderajt i biem të njëjtës rrugë ku janë vrarë Bekimi e Besimi dhe ku është plagosur Gani Geci, në nëntor të vitit 2001.

Më shumë se 50 burra (burra e jo gra) janë renditur varg e vi, prej Kullës e deri te ura, nja 200 a 300 metra të cilët nën tingujt e daulleve u dalin për mirëpritje edhe nja 50 burrave të tjerë që vijnë nga shumë vende të Kosovës, kryesisht nga Prishtina, Mitrovica, por edhe nga Dukagjini. Nën tingujt e daulleve dhe të kapur dorë për dorë “dasmorët” e kësaj nate ia mësyjnë Kullës.

Në ballë të oxhakut të Kullës rrinë “së bashku” presidenti Ibrahim Rugova dhe komandanti i UÇK-së Adem Jashari. Vëllezërit Geci janë shembulli më i mirë i gërshetimit të rezistencës paqësore në krye me presidentin Ibrahim Rugova dhe i rezistencës së armatosur në krye me komandant Adem Jasharin. Prandaj ata edhe sot e kësaj dite u bëjnë vend në ballë të oxhakut këtyre dy burrave të mëdhenj të Kosovës.

*Sharkia e Mehmet Rukiqit dhe “bilbilat” e Drenicës
*

E kam ditur se është studiues i folklorit, se është njohës i shkëlqyeshëm i letërsisë popullore, se është mbledhës i vyeshëm i thesarit gojor popullor të Drenicës e më gjerë, por nuk kam besuar se edhe në moshën rreth 70-vjeçare dr.Mehmet Rukiqi mund t’ia dridh telat e sharkisë e mund t’ia thotë këngës me aq mjeshtri të rrallë. Në momente të tilla çdokush do ta ndiente veten krenar që është shqiptar.

Janë kënduar edhe dhjetëra e dhjetëra këngë nga disa këngëtarë. Janë dridhur tela të çiftelisë e sharkisë dhe janë interpretuar melodi me violinë e harmonikë gjatë asaj mbrëmjeje. Madje këngëtarët shtyheshin me njëri-tjetrin se cili po këndon më shumë e më mirë.

*Në fund himni “Kur ka ra kushtrimi n’Kosovë” i përcjellë me instrumente ngre në këmbë të gjithë të pranishmit në Kullë.*

ky eshte shembulli me i mire per drenicen dhe drenicasit.tregon se drenica ka pasur dhe ka burra te vertete.une kam nderin qe kam shume shoke nga drenica dhe krenohem per kete.ju lumte vllezerve geci rrofshi sa malet.ju jeni pasqyre e vertet e drenices.ata qe e pervetsojne luften dhe thone se drenica ka luftuar dhe qliruar kosoven jane funderrina e drenices.nuk ka gje me e bukur se ti mbash krah per krah fotot e rugoves e ademit.secili ne menyren e vet jane te medhenj.jane figura te shendritshme ne historine shqiptare.e di qe ky shkrim nuk do u pelqej ,,shikave,,te rrezikshem....dua te them se drenica ka edhe shume burra si vllezrit geci.une personalisht nuk jam nga drenica por kom respekt per ta siq kam respekt per gjithe te tjeret pavaresisht se nga jane.pershendetje.

> pejoni | 25.07

** **

Ja DHE Koment i Imi..._Hajla Rugovase_ (autore)
Vertet jam shum Emocionuar(nga keto pamje shum karakteristike) Ndaj nuk gjej fjale per tu shprehur ne keto momente.
Vetem di t'them qe s'ka ma mire se kur flet e verteta *MBI TE GJITHA* nga *ZEMER BUJARE*..Si dhe keshtu ishin burrat e dheut dikur.._POR PASKA DHE SOT._
 "Prandaj i gezohem shum *KETIJ FAKTI ME MADHESHTOR* qe ka pasur donihere ne *HISTORIN SHQIPTARE*...*NDAJ 2 KREREVE TE KOMBIT SHQIPTAR IBRAHIM RUGOV DHE ADEM JASHAR..TE SHTRENJTIT ATDHETAR..LAVDIIIIIIIIIIII PERGJITHEMONNNNNN*

*SI DHE O JU TE 7 VELLEZERIT GECAJ PAQIT JETEGJATESI PER PUNEN E LAVDISHME DHE DASHURIN E DALLUAR MBI KOMBIN E JUAJ SHQIPTAR NDAJ ATEDHEUT TE DASHUR-KOSOVES SE LIRE**LAVDIIIIIIIIIIII

DHE-si dikur(prap te bashkuar)Drenic&Rugov* :Lulja3:  dhe gjitha trojet mbar nga jan...Ps,a ka qik nga _Llausha_ (aman) :rrotullo syte:  do doja per djal, Pikerisht te _Gecajve_ :shkelje syri: 

Ndaj Pershendes per gjithe adhuruesit e kesaj teme...FLM.

marr:nga-_Bota Sot._

Hajla Rugovase!

----------


## hajla

*Kështu vdiset për atdhe si heroi i Kosovës, Enver Zymeri!*

http://www.botasot.info/reklama/lamt...e-fundit-8.jpg
*LAVDI HEROIT KOSOVES NE LIRI!
I VRAR NE KRYE TE DETYRES TE SHPK-es-MITROVIC*

Bajrush Morina, Dubovc - Vushtrri

Familja Zymeri ditën e mërkurë kishte hapur të pame. Kishte dhembje. Por më shumë se dhembje ata shfaqnin krenarinë. Krenarinë për rënien në mbrojte të atdheut të djalit të tyre, Enverit.

Lajmi për vdekjen e policit Enver Zymeri ka tronditur të gjithë shqiptarët kudo që jetojnë e punojnë. Është lajmi që ka pikëlluar të gjitha ata shqiptarë e shqiptare të cilët një ditë më parë u ndien krenarë që janë shqiptarë, krenarë që kanë djem që e mbrojnë sovranitetin e vendit, që përballen me bandat serbe në Veri të vendit.

Enver Zymeri ishte një prej atyre djemve shqiptarë që e shkeli tokën e shtetit të Kosovës deri në kufi me Serbinë. Ishte djalë trim, i cili edhe një herë e mori pushkën në dorë për të çliruar atdheun. Kësaj radhe më 25 korrik të vitit 2011, me urdhër të shtetit të Kosovës. Ashtu siç e mori pushkën në dorë edhe 13 vjet më parë, më 1998, dhe iu bashkua Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës.

Por, kur në fund të vitin 1999 u kthye në vendlindje, Enveri erdhi bashkë me lirinë e Kosovës.

Më 26 korrik të këtij viti, kur po kthehej nga detyra e kryer me sukses, Enveri u vra nga një snajper serb, sigurisht pjesëtar i MUP-it serb. U vra pabesisht, pas shpine, ashtu siç dinë të shtinë vetëm kriminelët frikacakë serbë, banditët serbë...

Babai i Enverit, Muharremi, në burg me Albin Kurtin

Rruga lakore për në Dubovc është e shtruar me asfalt. Thonë se vitin e kaluar këtë rrugë e ka përuruar ish-ministri Fatmir Limaj. Kjo rrugë gjatë luftës të çonte në Shtabin e UÇK-së. E shtabi i UÇK-së për këto anë ishte në Dubovc, në njërën nga shtëpitë e familjes së policit të vrarë, Enver Zymerit. Mehmet Zymeri, xhaxhai i Enverit, bën me dorë në drejtim të shtëpisë ku ka qenë Shtabi i UÇK-së. Ai na thotë se Enveri ka qenë pjesëtar i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës që në ditët e para. Bashkë me Enverin, pjesëtar i UÇK-së ka qenë edhe babai i tij Muharremi. Ai madje është veteran i luftës së UÇK-së. Ishte edhe minator me profesion.

Muharrem Zymeri, babai i policit të vrarë, Enverit, ishte burgosur nga policia serbe gjatë luftës së fundit në Kosovë. Ai ishte marrë peng si dhjetëra e qindra shqiptarë të tjerë. Muharremi kishte qëndruar në burg në Pozharevc të Serbisë bashkë me Albin Kurtin. Madje me Albinin kishin qenë në një qeli burgu. Kur ishte liruar Albini ishte liruar edhe Muharremi.

Diçka po ndodh në Mitrovicë!

Burrat e familjes Zymeri në orët e hershme të së mërkurës kanë hapur të pame. Në një tendë të improvizuar ata presin e përcjellin familjarë, miq, kolegë të Enverit e shqiptarë nga të gjitha anët e Kosovës, të cilët vijnë të ndajnë dhembjen me familjen Zymeri. Në hyrje të vendit ku po mbahet e pamja, dy policë të Kosovës bëjnë nderime pranë fotografisë së kolegut të tyre të vrarë, Enverit. Dhembja dhe mllefi shpirtëror vërehen edhe në fytyrën e tyre.

Mehmet Zymeri, xhaxhai i Enverit, na tregon se Enveri ka qenë në detyrë ditën e hënë, në ndërresën e dytë. Porsa ka ardhur në shtëpi e kanë ftuar herët në mëngjes në telefon. Familjarëve Enveri u ka thënë se ka “ndodhur diçka në Mitrovicë”. Bashkë me kolegët e tjerë është nisur për në bazën e Njësisë Speciale në Shipol të Mitrovicës. E më pas ia kanë mësyrë Veriut të Mitrovicës.

Mehmeti na tregon se Enveri ka qenë pjesëtar i Njësisë Speciale prej pranimit të tij në polici, gjashtë vjet më parë.

Sokoli: Babi më është vrarë duke luftuar me serbët!

Sokoli 10 vjeç, Xhenetja 8 e Luljeta 6 vjeç janë tre fëmijët jetimë të policitë të vrarë Enver Zymerit. Prej dje ata do të rriten jetimë pa babanë e tyre të vrarë. Prej sot ata janë fëmijët e heroit të Kosovës, Enver Zymeri. Atyre u është vrarë babai nga një snajper serb, sigurisht pjesëtar i MUP-it serb, derisa Enveri me pjesëtarët e tjerë të Njësisë Speciale të Kosovës po kryente aksionin e marrjes nën kontroll të dy pikave kufitare në Veri të vendit, të cilat deri dje kontrolloheshin nga rebelët serbë, pjesëtarë të strukturave paralele serbe.

Sokoli është nxënës i shkëlqyeshëm. Ka kryer me sukses të shkëlqyeshëm klasën e tretë dhe në shtator do të fillojë klasën e katërt. Kur e pyetëm se a po mërzitet për babanë, na tha: ”Babi im është vrarë duke luftuar me serbët. Ai është vrarë për Kosovën....”

Sokoli, Xhenetja dhe Luljeta po presin që së shpejti të bëhen edhe me një vëlla ose motër. Ata po i qëndrojnë afër nënës së tyre e cila përveç dhembjes për vrasjen e burrit të saj, Enverit, së shpejti pret që familjes Zymeri t’ua sjellë në jetë edhe një gëzim, një zë e një vaj foshnje, një pasardhës të Enverit. Ai ose ajo do ta “takojë” babanë e vet vetëm në fotografi dhe do të lexojë për babanë e vet në librin e lirisë së Kosovës.

Kur po largoheshim nga familja Zymeri nga Dubovci i Vushtrrisë, rrugës takojmë kolonën e Policisë së Kosovës, të cilat po e kthenin kufomën e Enverit në familje. Më parë atij i ishin bërë homazhe nga kolegët e tyre, pjesëtarë të Policisë së Kosovës.

Homazhi i tyre ishte edhe një kushtrim, një betim se “do të marrin hakun” se do të mbrojnë atdheun, qoftë edhe me jetën e tyre.

Enver Zymeri u varros me nderime të larta në vendlindjen e tij në Dubovc.

E në dy pikat kufitare të Kosovës në Veri, në pikën 1 e 31, pjesëtarët e Policisë së Kosovës tashmë kanë filluar të ruajnë kufirin. Ata janë të vendosur se do të çojnë në vend porosinë e Enverit, se do të ruajnë kufirin e Kosovës, se nuk do të shkojë huq gjaku i Enverit.

Prej sot dëshmorëve të Kosovës u shtohet edhe një emër: ai është Enver Zymeri!

Prej sot liria e Kosovës ka edhe një ngjyrë më shumë, ngjyrën e kuqe të gjakut të Enver Zymerit.

Prej sot shteti i Kosovës ka edhe një dëshmor, edhe një hero. Shteti ka edhe një obligim; ta mbrojë gjakun e Enverit, ta çojë në vend porosinë e tij dhe të kujdeset për Sokolin, për Xheneten e për Luljetën, si dhe për lulen e re të Enverit që së shpejti pritet të vijë në këtë botë.

Legjenda: Krenaria shqiptare ka edhe emrin e Enver Zymerit.


** **

Komentoi:_Hajla Rugovase_(autore)
Akoma pa u thare gjaku i *DESHMORVE* qe ran per *LIRI.*U desh dhe njihere ta pertrish Ti *Enver Zymeri* ne *Kosoven e Lire..*"Kjo s'do falje ne as ni kusht,dhe jo vetem per *Serbin* por as per *Evropën-Shtrigë*
Andaj *PERMBAJU* nen *KOSOV* se *ARMIKU*-(dhe pas luftes se perfunduar) po l'shon rraj!!!

Prandaj Zoti i dhasht forcen familjes se Tij.
*Dhe Ty o nan shqiptare e Enverit te lumt per krenarin...*

*ISHTE GRUSHT PER ARMIKUN!*
NGUSHLLIME TY DHE GJITHE KOSOVES
*LAVDI DJALOSHIT TE SHPK-es.*

*Enver Zymerit*

*VDEKJE SERBIS!!!*

----------


## Gogi

Koka bere nami qe i paska vendos ne ball te kulles Adem Jasharin dhe Ibrahim Rugoven.

Edhe nje Serb i bere skulpture Adem Jasharit mirepo serb eshte dhe mbetet serb. Njeriu peshohet me ato qe ka bere jo me ato cka mban te varura.

----------


## hajla

> Koka bere nami qe i paska vendos ne ball te kulles Adem Jasharin dhe Ibrahim Rugoven.
> 
> Edhe nje Serb i bere skulpture Adem Jasharit mirepo serb eshte dhe mbetet serb. Njeriu peshohet me ato qe ka bere jo me ato cka mban te varura.


Ps,qenke treguar *SI* shum *OPTIMIST* mor *Gogi* hallall'a,sikur t'ua thoni vet *"Gecajve"* mire do ishte;( :Lulja3: 



*Ps,dhe diqka per kurreshtjen,me erdhi shum mire qe te paska vra, ky rast 

*

hajt shnetje,

----------


## PLAKU

E nerumja hajla,mjafeton qe shqyptaria din me vleressu.

----------


## hajla

> E nerumja hajla,mjafeton qe shqyptaria din me vleressu.


Pershendetje *PLAKU*..Kuptohet ata qe jen *shqiptar* dhe qe din ta ndajn *sharpin,* prej *sheqerit,* P.s.me nje fjale, (qe kan dy fije men ne kok)-*nuk gaboin,dhe ata/o..*Jen te pa zakont** :Lulja3: 

Po q'tju bejm disave qe po mendoin se jen dikushi,dhe nuk jan,e as qe ia vlen per t'hargjuar kohe per ta ne nje fare menyre.

Ndaj *respekt* per Ty

Faleminderit

*Hajla.*

----------


## Se7en

rugove qorri s'ka asgje te pebashket me Adem Jasharin, keta dy nuk shkojne bashke... Pijandura sa ishte gjalle i quajti dore e zgjatur e serbise e edhe pas sakrifices kolektive te familjes Jasharaj ky pijanec histerik nuk gjeti kurajon te i viziton varrezat e deshmorve te Jasharaj-ve.

----------


## hajla

> rugove qorri s'ka asgje te pebashket me Adem Jasharin, keta dy nuk shkojne bashke... Pijandura sa ishte gjalle i quajti dore e zgjatur e serbise e edhe pas sakrifices kolektive te familjes Jasharaj ky pijanec histerik nuk gjeti kurajon te i viziton varrezat e deshmorve te Jasharaj-ve.


P.s.*"Din ti pse nuk i ka vizituar varrezat e Jasharjve?*apo flet e pllet sipas deshires qe ti don,perndryshe shko pyete dhe "Bacen Rifat" se perse Dr.Rugova si ka vizituar varrezat e Jasharajve?*dhe mos hezito e eja na trego qfare po te thote.*
Perndryshe mesonju te beheni real nje dite,se mjaft me polemika,rritnu dhe shifne veten ne pasqyr,dhe hekni me ato maska se i moret ne qaf popullin,E mos tu shko jeta duke u marr me te kaluaren,*e Dr.Rugoves* *Se Ai e ka krye VIZIONIN e vet me sukses* *LAVDI QOFT*

(po ju ku jeni)

Po ua shohim namin pa gajle rri,veq *Dr.Rugova* ua kishe pas nxan rruget ju,lool!
Po qe thote populli i perqeshuri mundohet te bej shok veti,por per fat tkeq kurr s'mund e arritet kete qellim,as qe keni per te arritur,se me manipolime nuk arritet,e as qe do arrisni doniherer me mendje te brisht,*matrapazi* :i terbuar: 

"Se ju vetem per karrik luftoni,ju qe veq per interesa te juajat i qoni popullin ka doni,sikur te ishin shtaze,*Ju qe s'jeni ne te miren e shtetit,as te popullit!!!*Ju jetoni e punoni vetem per luksozet tuaja,*"por mos harroni se gjithemon s'do ta keni rrafsh,*se populli nuk thote kote *(rrena i ka kamt e shkurta)*,sikur dhe ju *PDK-ecat*(me vota te vjedhura),ne krye me *"Kryeminister kriminelin",*qe ne nje ane mashtroni popullin,*"E ne tjeter ane i cakrroni gotat me Serbin!*E hajt se bahet mire sot,e hajt neser,*"pikerisht per Mitrovicen sot"* :rrotullo syte: 
,,,madje dhe paraqiti patriota me shkrime poshte larte,(po ik shporru mos shofe ketu pari) :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Hard

> Ibrahim Rugova dhe Adem Jashari së bashku në ballë të Kullës së Vëllezërve Geci


...ncncncncn...

..paramendo keta njerz qe  e kan bo ket krahasim , keta nuk mujn me dallu aromen e m.u.t.it ndaj  aromes se lules...
ku bohet ky krahasim o kali i banates .....
...po lloji i ktyre njerzve te turpron qe je shqiptar....
lloji i ketyre njerzve ti hup ndjenjat e shqiptarizmit, kjo far magjupi bon krahasime me njerz qe kan dallim shum ndermjet veti...
paramendoni kush u kan I. rugova dhe Adem Jashari..
paramendoni vdekjet e tyre , dhe  nje njeri normal dhe logjik te shendosh kur ti mendon keto gjera do ti vij turp per ket krahasim ...
Adem Jashari , I rugova te dy bashk ne kulle....papaaaa logjike shtaze bre ...
paramendo si kan vdek keta dy :
Adem Jashari ka vdek atje ku tregohet burrnija , ku tregohet atdhedashuria, ku tregohet patriotizmi , ku tregohen ndjenjat e shqiptarizmit ndjenjat per atdhe ...
Adem Jashari ka vdek pas 38 ore luftime kunder Serbijes ....ka vdek ne vij te frontit ...
kurse I Rugova ka vdek ne fotele, ky vdiq si karrierrist, ky nuk vdiq nga zullumi i serbit , ky nuk vdiq nga plumbi i serbit , jo qe vet nuk isht ene gjendje te vdes per atdhe por asnje antar i familjes nuk ju prek nga armiku serb ( athu pse ???), ky vdiq nga Jack Danielsi dhe nga Dunhilli ....ky vdiq i turpruar , i pa ftyr , i pa burrni , i pa fe, shkoi si nje kafsh ...u harroft sa ma shpejt kjo vegel Serbe.
e qohet nje debill i vet quajtur shqiptar e i krahason te njejt ....tphuuuu ftyren e pisit .....

----------


## gjema

> rugove qorri s'ka asgje te pebashket me Adem Jasharin, keta dy nuk shkojne bashke... Pijandura sa ishte gjalle i quajti dore e zgjatur e serbise e edhe pas sakrifices kolektive te familjes Jasharaj ky pijanec histerik nuk gjeti kurajon te i viziton varrezat e deshmorve te Jasharaj-ve.


po si me shku ai i gjori me vizitu familjen jashari apo varrezat qe do i pergatitej ndonje gje e pa hijeshme kshtuqe ka ber mir qe nuk ka shku hiq mej vizitu se keq me shku keq mos me shku, then ndryshe hyp se tvrava zhdryp se tvrava, po ky hashimi qe po shkon e poj viziton a mos e beri namin a bile hashim duhet me ju dhan pergjigjeje disa pyetjeve nese adem jashari paska qen komandant i UCK  pse nuk i erdhen ne ndihme hashimt selimt e lushtakt gjat rrethimit te ademit qe e mbajten 48ore te rrethuar po ata e veshtronin nga maja e malit se si sulmohej komandanti t tyre se nuk e rrezikonin ****** ata se mendonin per pushtet e per hajni de sot po del ne drit, kurse per ket aktin e vllezerve geci mu duket simbolike mir jo keq, megjithat edhe keta duhet te japin disa pergjigjeje ne disa pyetje sidomos ai ganiu personalishte mu doket si gllup me at aktin qe beri ne kongresin e LDK  i etur per pushtet tej mase pak dallon nga hashimkat edhe ky

----------


## PLAKU

Pershendetje e nerumja hajla, une mendova per shqyptar me mendje te shendoshe.  Normal si cdo komb ne bote dhe kombi jon i ka mbeturinat e vete. shyqyr qe jan pake e perdhosin krejte shqyptarin si e kan perdhose veten e tyne.




















sa per hire te vertetes se goja sju ndalet horrave.

----------


## hajla

*Nderon veten o PLAK* :Lulja3: 

Te pershendes per punen e lavderuar *larte,*dhe sinqeritetin ne *realitet-*
ia vlen.

respekt

*Hajla.*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ibrahim Rugova dhe Adem Jashari së bashku në ballë të Kullës së Vëllezërve Geci
> http://www.botasot.info/reklama/fotoooo.jpg
> 
> *Një mbrëmje vere në Kullën e Shtatë Vëllezërve Geci nga Llausha
> *
> 
> Nuk duhet ndonjë arsye e veçantë për të trokitur në Kullën e Shtatë Vëllezërve Geci nga Llausha e Skënderajt. Mjafton të marrësh rrugë për Llaushë dhe të gjitha rrugët të çojnë te Kulla e Gecëve. Nuk ka ndonjë problem nëse nuk qëllon Halili apo Fadili. Mund të mos jetë as Ganiu. Dikush prej shtatë vëllezërve është në Kullë dhe dera e Kullës është gjithmonë e hapur. Ngjitesh shkallëve përpjetë dhe i takon mysafirit apo mysafirëve që të vendosin se a duan të ulen në kolltukë apo këmbëkryq në qilima të kuq. Pastaj bukë, kripë e zemër e llaf e muhabet deri në mëngjes.
> 
> *Kulla plot me armatim në vitin 1998
> ...


o burra e kom hapun edhe perpara ni tem por prap po e perseriti: MAS ADEM JASHARIT, MAS FAMILJES SE JASHARVE NE DRENIC VJEN FAMILJA E GECVE E SHTAT VLLAZNIVE .

----------


## hajla

> ...ncncncncn...
> 
> ..paramendo keta njerz qe  e kan bo ket krahasim , keta nuk mujn me dallu aromen e m.u.t.it ndaj  aromes se lules...
> ku bohet ky krahasim o kali i banates .....
> ...po lloji i ktyre njerzve te turpron qe je shqiptar....
> lloji i ketyre njerzve ti hup ndjenjat e shqiptarizmit, kjo far magjupi bon krahasime me njerz qe kan dallim shum ndermjet veti...
> paramendoni kush u kan I. rugova dhe Adem Jashari..
> paramendoni vdekjet e tyre , dhe  nje njeri normal dhe logjik te shendosh kur ti mendon keto gjera do ti vij turp per ket krahasim ...
> Adem Jashari , I rugova te dy bashk ne kulle....papaaaa logjike shtaze bre ...
> ...


*Hm,si duhet te jete "Hajduti" ndryshe,vetem si Ti keshtu,LOL
...me vjen mire qe akoma ke treguar nje fytyre te djallit!*
"Ti e marron dhe majmunin me keto fjale" :djall me brire:  dhe pas gjitha fjalve qe mi ke then para ketyre ditve prap ke gjetur kohen te shkruash nen temen time,dhe duke fyer figuren e te madhit Dr.Rugoves,Dhe me kete raste vetem qe trego dhe me shum fytyren tende te brishte,se as qe te pijn uj keto fjale idiotizmi! Se di qfare po mendoni valle?thua se e tere Kosova eshte e juaja,Ju po mendoni me dhun dhe kercenime me perfitua respekt ne popull.lol.dhe sikur mburreni me kete veprim ironik,ju mendoni se e tere populli jan verbuar prapa skenave te juaja "DRAMATIKE",thua se askush nuk ekziston ne boten  shqiptare,dhe kinse shtiresh ne mbrojtje per "Adem Jasharin".Te cilin vet e keni qit ne kurth,a mendoni se dikush s'eshte duke punuar ne drejtim te kesaj zbardhjeje?(sa do qe ju mundoheni ta mshifeni prapa turpit),,,dhe jo shum large keni per t'deshmuar vet per tragjedin e vrasjes se Tij madje dhe te Familjes ne PREKAZ"!
Ju "Thaqista" e te majtes pro serbi ditet po ju numrohen s'do ta keni gjate pushtetin ne dore,dhe ajo "Mitrovica" do t'lirohet ni dite ashtu si ka hije nga burra shtetas te udhehequr me karakter dhe dinjitet e jo me prapavia si ju,dhe po ta dini mire se ky akt qe ju muret ne koken e juve veqsa e keqsuat gjendjen ma shum.Ju mendoni se e tere Kosova po flen,dhe vetem ju po mbizotroni,mirepo Kosova dhe populli i saj kordinues tashme jen shum mire te pergaditur madje dhe te zgjuar nga gjumi per ni veprim ndryshe nga shantazhet e juaja te kordinuar mire me prapaskena qe ngjan ni "filmi dramatik"! ku fatkeqsishte psoi me jete i pafajshem qytetari i ndjer "POLIC" ne krye te detyres,duke mos qen nevoja per nje dram te atill si kjo qe u zhvillua nga ju kok ne veti.Dhe sikur te isha une nen e atij djal,"Do ju kisha dhen denim me jet".Kurse ti 'Hard" trimi (me njemije nikename)!!!
"ku ishe ne ato momente qe se bane namin?,,na thuaj nihere per trimerit e tua, dhe sa ty tu kan vra ne luft? pasi Dr Rugoves s'ju paska vra askush sipas teje,
dhe vjen neper forume duke u praqitur si shum trim e patriot,une kurr nuk kam mesuar per ni patriot te tille si ti,lol,me fyerje e sharje,duke u shprehur ne menyre ma arrogante qe kam mesuar donihere nga dikush ne jeten time,kete vetem nga ti po ndegjoi,ni njeri si ti qe nuk eshte ne gjendje te pastro fjalorin e vet,sikur dhe para ketyre ditve hiqe large ne Kryetemen lidhur me rastin e Mitrovices,(qe mu drejtove duke me fyer me fjalet me te ulta te nivelit tend).ne ate menyre vetem hajdutet shprehen,se njerzit me vigjilent nuk e bejn nje gje te tille!
dhe jam e sigurt qe dhe tjeret qe ishin ne prezent nen temen aty,e kan lexuar...ku per momentin s'me kujtohen cilet ishin,vetem di qe ishte Albo, ne linje,dhe me siguri ai do ta kete fshi (turpin tend)! qe me te vertet do e ken habitur ato fjale ne ate menyre "arroganti"jashte nje edukate familjare,P.s.ekxiston mundesia se dhe nenen tende do e fyen ne ate menyre shtazore,qka s'po mban kjo tok medet! jeni bere qdo nje i dyti me (nekoin) dhe si duket ju te majtes se Thaqit,se dhe ate se kini me te mire per Zot.
mjere populli ne duart e kujt jen,(edhe se s'do ta keni gjate mandatin),si pas pamjeve tuaja filmike,besoi se populli do zgjohen prej gjumi,ka ardhur koha me u tregua ma korrekt ndaj kesaj qeverie te qoroditur ne krye me "Gjarper-Taqin" (e juaj)lol,
kshtuqe mendoi se populli nuk kan nevoi per gjarpera e korkodilla si ju,
por populli ka nevoi per udheheqes te ndershem qe punoin me kok e jo me (bisht) matrafaza te ndyre,dhe akoma gjeni fjale se si te lavderoheni,thua se u jen verbuar syt "2.milion banorve ne tere teritorin e kosoves"!!!
Se dini se jen lodhe tashme me pazarlleqet e juaja qetnike serbe,dhe te asaj nderkombetare...qe aspak s'keni perse te mburreni me kete veprim te shemtuar para popullit e as shtetit te Kosoves ne veqanti.E sa per opinoinin NDERKOMBETAR mos flasim fare,(sepse ata keshtu i duan hilet si ju),kinse ne mbrojtje te shtetit ton,e qfare na duhet mbrojtja ne liri tashme duhet te ndihemi te lire ne qdo pellemb tokes ton.
Dhe sipas juve "kryeshlirimtaret" perse pranoni te jeni nen "Protektoraten Nderkombetare" atehere qfare ju duhet mbrojtja pas b....,ne nje an lavderoheni si kryeshlirimtar e trima, e ne tjeter ane pa "Nderkombtaret-Ushtarak" se merrni hapin!
dhe ne kete menyre,secili do kishte veprua si ju.Por kesaj nuk i thuhet mburrje,e as trimni.
Dhe asnihere,s'po i trembeni te keqes qe po ia sjellni vendit.Dhe per ket veprim te padrejt,(qe e keni bere kok ne vete),pa prezantimin e asni partie tjeter, kjo nuk parashefe anen pozitive aspak per ju.Vetem se ni hap mrapa, (humbje motivi) me ni fjale,sikur t'kishi menduar qe me kohe per lirimin e "Mitrovies" sot nuk do ishte nevoja te rrezikohet ndoshta e tere rajoni i Kosoves..sikur te mos e kishit nenshkrua pavaresin e kosoves pa zgjedhjen e Mitrovices?"ndoshta punet nuk do ishin kaqe pick!
Por jo se ndryshe keni mendua, e ndryshe keni veprua... tashme po shifet dhe ne syt e te verberve...atehere per qfare duhet krenohemi me ju ,valle?!
Dhe sa per dashur me ngritur shtetin,duhet shum pun e pak fjale.E keto i ka pas vetem "DR.Rugova"LAVDI QOFT
 Kurse ju po mundoheni me politizua vizionin e Tij me MADHESHTOR qe ka pas doniher 'Kombi Shqiptar".Dhe ne mire e dim se me luftera kurr skemi mundur me u liria prej armikut,sepse gjithemon kan qen me te mobilizuar ne gjitha fushat...dhe ne si shqiptar te Kosoves s'kemi pas shtet ne radh te par.dhe perderisa nuk ekxiston ni ushtri e fort shtetrore..kurr sdo mund ti arrish qarqet e luftes per ne fitore..dhe mohoje kete qe po e thom para gjithve,sepse s'mund ti iken realitetit.Prandaj Dr.Rugova ne kohen me te veshtire, zgjodhi rrugen me te drejt per ti shpetuar popullin e vet te Kosoves.Me inteligjencen e tij shum te njohur ju drejtua gjithe "Opinionit Nderkombetar",madje dhe asaj botrore,ne intervenim te nderhyrjes ne mbrojtje te popullit te vet.duke par se nje grusht, me nje pushk, nuk mud te perballet.
Mirepo i menquri zgjodhi rrugen me te drejt,ndaj me nje butesi dhe politik i beri mik e gjithe boten.
Dhe po te ishte ai sot, do ishte harrua dhe Mitrovica.
P.s.edhe se ju ishit ata qe zaptut dhe muart mbi vete menihere pas luftes, a sishte kjo?e di qe se pranoni nje gje te tille,mirepo ky eshte realiteti.

Prandaj,mjafte me polemika tashme,u ngopem me ju,ku besoi qe dhe populli do ta ken kuptuar nje gje te atill!"edhe pse von,mirepo von seshte kurr per ti hapur syt dhe per ti gjykuar gjerat drejt. Te cilet fatkeqsishte u mashtruan me premtime e rrema te juajat gjate mandatit 3 vjeqar te viteve te fundit,duke e kthyer vendin ne "kthetra te armikut" si dikur,dhe pas shpalljes se Kosoves se lire,Prandaj me thuaj se qka bet me teper qe kur ju la "Dr.Rugova"me thuaj se kur e nenshkruat pavaresin e Kosoves,perse e lat jashte "Mitrovicen"?(a po dhe per kete eshte fajtor Dr.Rugova)sipas jush,valle,si nuk erdhi prej botes tjeter me ua drejtua punt,dhe si u dashka te fajsoni per qellimet e juaja te liga, si burra shteti me mandat "3 vjeqare",pikerisht ju majtistet e PDK-iste,qe asgje te mire si sollet vendit,veqse hajni dhe faqe te zeza dje,dhe sot.
Kurse per neser ia lem popullit qe ti hap syt me mire,dhe kend po votoin? gje qe parashiqimet dihen se kush e ka radhen? Une mendoi qe radhen dhe voten populli duhet t'ia jepin gjakut "Adem Jasharit".Te cilet jen flijuar me me te voglin "foshnjen 3 vjeqare",sikur populli te kishin qen te vetedishem,dhe te respektuar per kete figur te shenjt Kombetare.pas mandatiti "Dr.Rugoves" eshte dashur dikush I "Jasharajve te Emrohet ne pushtet".Dhe kjo me kerkim te vet popullit te Kosoves..dhe sikur ju te kishit dashur aqe shum Ademin,perse valle nuk u tregut korrekt ne kohen kur eshte dashur per ta lavderuar dhe ngritur kete Figur madheshtore kombtare gjithe shqiptare?!
Por ndryshe folni e ndryshe veproni,sepse nuk jeni skeptik,per tu treguar ashtu si mashtroni popullin :rrotullo syte: ! mcs,e keni humbur besimin tek secili si po shifet koheve te fundit,P.s.kungulli nuk shkon mbi uj gjithenje,(dikur fundoset dhe ai).Kshtuqe,s'keni perse lavderoheni ma,bile dhe pas rastit ne "Veri te Mitrovices"!
I kini humbur te gjitha kesaj radhe,uroi qe populli ka ardhur koha per ti hapur syt."ja sot ja kurr"te gjoret popull, sa shum ju duruan,me habit fakti se si partit tjera "Istuticionale" po ju len kaqe hapesire,sikur te dinin se gjitheqka eshte kthyer ne kthetera prej Juve thaqistave,do bejn thirrje per ni "organizim te mundshem gjithe kombtare" per ta rrexuar kete qeveri majtiste leniniste enveriste,qe per ta zbardhur fatin e Kosoves njehere e pergjithemon,(mjaft me te rrema),Populli duhet zgjuar nga gjumi ne mbrojtje te tokave te tyre,e ne veqanti Mitrovicen.Per te cilen pohoin deshmit,dhe fundi i fundit,menduat qe po genjeni popullin dhe me kete rast,propagandistike!!!

"*Dhe ti qelbesire e ndyr Hard",mos guxo me te shkruash nen temat e mia,e as per t'me cituar,para se t'mendosh se vije nga treve rugovase,dhe se rugovaset nuk z'mbrapsen pa paguar q'mimin per palen qe hyn borgj tek ta. Ku dhe besoi qe ke ndegjuar pak a shum per mentalitetin e tyre,apo me mire te them se ke pas rast te njifni dhe Parardhesin e tyre,pikerisht Dr.Rugoven. Te cilit s'keni guxuar ti dilni perball me fjale,e as me trimni qe askush si ka mundur ne mundje gjere me sot.
**
P.s.dhe po ta dini, se ata nuk falin ne keso raste,e aqe me teper kur i fyhet morali,nje bije,moter,dhe nane,e aqe me keq kur fyen mbi figuren e gjakut te deshmuar rugovas si q'ishte Dr.Rugova.LAVDI QOFTE PER JET E MOTE KY BURR SHTETAS ISHTE DHE DO MBETET KRENARI E GJITHE KOMBIT SHQIPTAR....PERGJITHEMON LAVDI*




> Dhe fatmiresisht,po mos te ishte as nipat e "Adem Jasharit" se kishin bere krah me dajen e tyre te shenjt- LAVDI PLOT "ADEM JASHARIT" ME FIS E FARE TE TIJ QE PERFAQSON ME SHUM SE GJYSMEN E "DRENICES".
> ANDAJ QOFSHIN TE PAHARRUAR KETO DY FIGURA TE SHQUARA NE MBAR KOMBIN SHQIPTAR.LAVDIIIIIIII PER MOT E JET VEPRES DHE IDEALIT TE TYRE MADHESHTORE DHE PAQESOR LAVDI



DHE JU VAGABONDA PLASNI NGA INATI :i terbuar:  QE PO PERFUNDONI NE (KAZANIN E PLEHRAVE) E PADYSHIM PER VET SHPERBLIMET QE IA KENI BERE VENDIT DHE GJITHE POPULLIT TE KOSOVES NE 12 VITET E PAS LUFTES DHE ATO TE PARA LUFTES, NJEKOHESISHT.

*ANDAJ,ME MIRE DORZOHUNI SA SESHTE VON PER JU*(se mjaft me njemije fytyrash) bre"rrac e keqe"!!!
*Vertet Ju s'keni aspak gjak shqiptari.*

..komentoi
*Hajla rugovase*

P.s.


> Per jet e mot ne mbrojtje per "figurat" gjithe kombetare
> *TE PUSHKES DHE TE PENES-LAVDI*

----------


## hajla

> o burra e kom hapun edhe perpara ni tem por prap po e perseriti: MAS ADEM JASHARIT, MAS FAMILJES SE JASHARVE NE DRENIC VJEN FAMILJA E GECVE E SHTAT VLLAZNIVE .


*Mirepo 7 Vellezerit Gecaj nuk bejn (koalicione) dhe as (diskriminime) ndaj figurave qe i perkasin vendit. perveq Dajes se Tyre Adem Jasharit.Ata burrerisht kan treguar DINJITETIN me te LARTE SHQIPTAR ne kete drejtim.JU LUMT KESHTU JEN SHQIPTARET RROFSHIN PER JET E MOTE KETA BURRA TE FISIT GECAJ.MADJE DHE TE GJAKUT ADEM JASHARIT.LAVDI PER BUJARIN DHE GUXIMIN E DREJT KOMBTAR*  :Lulja3: 




> Andaj ju bashkangjitem me nder dhe respekt per kete veprim shum mirnjohes NE EMER e gjithe treves se rugoves.



P.s.(jasht atyre si puna e)*"Hard"*LOL,duke mos harruar se qdo mal ka nga ni *thi,*(derr) dhe qdo shpi ka nga ni *mulli,*  :rrotullo syte:  
"Dhe kjo fjale popullore rrjedhe nga trev e rugoves.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Sharkia e Mehmet Rukiqit dhe “bilbilat” e Drenicës
> *
> 
> E kam ditur se është studiues i folklorit, se është njohës i shkëlqyeshëm i letërsisë popullore, se është mbledhës i vyeshëm i thesarit gojor popullor të Drenicës e më gjerë, por nuk kam besuar se edhe në moshën rreth 70-vjeçare dr.Mehmet Rukiqi mund t’ia dridh telat e sharkisë e mund t’ia thotë këngës me aq mjeshtri të rrallë. Në momente të tilla çdokush do ta ndiente veten krenar që është shqiptar.
> 
> Janë kënduar edhe dhjetëra e dhjetëra këngë nga disa këngëtarë. Janë dridhur tela të çiftelisë e sharkisë dhe janë interpretuar melodi me violinë e harmonikë gjatë asaj mbrëmjeje. Madje këngëtarët shtyheshin me njëri-tjetrin se cili po këndon më shumë e më mirë.
> 
> *Në fund himni “Kur ka ra kushtrimi n’Kosovë” i përcjellë me instrumente ngre në këmbë të gjithë të pranishmit në Kullë.*
> 
> ...


Përshëndetej Hajla, e citova vetëm atë pjesën ku flitet për Mehmet Rukiqin. Ai më ka dhënë mësim në shkollën fillore në Tërstenik. Kur përmende sharkinë, unë po shtoj një të dhënë, për të cilën ti mund ta pyesësh vetë mësuesin Mehmet. Unë për herë të parë nga mësuesi Mehmet e kam dëgjuar këngën për Azem Bejtën. Këtë e ka kënduar përpara publikut në Tërsteni në programet e shkollës ku kishte shumë prindër. Unë them se këngën për Azem Bejtën dhe këngën për Ahmet Delinë nuk ka këngëtarë që i këndon më bukur se mësuesi Mehmet. Këto këngë mësuesi Mehmet i ka kënduar edhe në Ulqin kur kemi qenë në shëtitje në fund të klasës së tetë, në vitin 1969. Si pasojë e kësaj na erdhën policia në banesë, madje aso kohe qe shkruar një shkrim për këtë akt "armiqësor" të drenicakëve. Për hollësi pyete vetë mësuesin Mehë.

Dua që nëpërmjet teje ta përshëndes mësuesin tim të respektuar, Mehmet Rukiqin.

Gjithashtu një përshëndetje edhe për ty.
P.S. Që nga ky postim yti do të të konsideroj edhe ty si një njeri timin dhe të respektuar.

----------


## hajla

> Përshëndetej Hajla, e citova vetëm atë pjesën ku flitet për Mehmet Rukiqin. Ai më ka dhënë mësim në shkollën fillore në Tërstenik. Kur përmende sharkinë, unë po shtoj një të dhënë, për të cilën ti mund ta pyesësh vetë mësuesin Mehmet. Unë për herë të parë nga mësuesi Mehmet e kam dëgjuar këngën për Azem Bejtën. Këtë e ka kënduar përpara publikut në Tërsteni në programet e shkollës ku kishte shumë prindër. Unë them se këngën për Azem Bejtën dhe këngën për Ahmet Delinë nuk ka këngëtarë që i këndon më bukur se mësuesi Mehmet. Këto këngë mësuesi Mehmet i ka kënduar edhe në Ulqin kur kemi qenë në shëtitje në fund të klasës së tetë, në vitin 1969. Si pasojë e kësaj na erdhën policia në banesë, madje aso kohe qe shkruar një shkrim për këtë akt "armiqësor" të drenicakëve. Për hollësi pyete vetë mësuesin Mehë.
> 
> Dua që nëpërmjet teje ta përshëndes mësuesin tim të respektuar, Mehmet Rukiqin.
> 
> Gjithashtu një përshëndetje edhe për ty.
> P.S. Që nga ky postim yti do të të konsideroj edhe ty si një njeri timin dhe të respektuar.


Nderimet dhe nga ana ime i nderua A.Gashi.prandaj mire se erdhe nen temen time,nje dite ne-Kosove me ni mik,pikerisht antar i ketij FSH.Po pija kafe,ne nje tavolin me te,(ishte viti i kaluar)-ne prezenc ishte dhe vajza ime,fakt ky qe ne po udhetonim per ne Prishtin si musafire,mirepo e bem me fjale qe te shifemi per nga ni kafe me mikun qe permena ma pare,(ishte kohe e shkurt),,ku vertet kaluam bukur per aqe minuta,ne nderkohe permenem dhe disa nga antaret ketu,ku ne mes te tyre ishe dhe ti,bile si shum i dallum nder te tjeret antar qe kishe fituar respekt tek ai,ishe ti.
mcs,une nuk kisha diqka te shtoi me shum se sa per shkrimet e tua te njohura qe kisha lexuar aty pari,te cilat me te vertet kan karakter morali,madje dhe si te cilesuara nder disa shkrime nga tjere antar per rreth,(si dhe pse pak me habi kur e pash kete shkrim nga ju),nen temen time,mirepo ne nje ane ishte dhe kenaqesi te te shofe ni antar te dalluar qe ben pjes nen teme time,e aqe me shum kur me flet per mesuesin e tij te dashur,dhe te paharruar,eh,fjalet jen te pakta ndoshta per ti then per te,por me siguri ke nostalgjin e viteve qe ke kaluar pran tij ne bankat shkollore,dhe ndonihere goja na gozhdohet per t'then diqka rreth atyre viteve feminore/rinore..mirepo une nuk do hezitoi per t'len ni respekt per ty si dhe ni fjale te mire,mbase per njerzit keshtu.

Por sa i perket asaj qe ke kerkuar lidhur me mesuesin tend,une nuk kam rast te te shofe,sikur te ishte im shoq(past ndjes)besoi qe bashk do e kishim kontaktuar vetem per ta quar fjalen ne ven.Megjithate s'do hezitoi dhe per ta gjetur venin ku jeton,P.s.nese ndonihere ndodhem ne Kosove?,me mundesi per ta percillur pershendetjen tende per tek ai,sikur dhe te thash dhe ma heret,po te ishte im shoq,ne do e kishim takua patjeter,per faktin se dhe ai e ka dashur shum si kengtar,dhe shum e adhuronte kengen dhe zerin e tij te talentuar,dhe si me te mire e ka vlersua nder kengetaret tjere,njiherit dhe si mesues qe ka qen.
ndaj me erdhi shum mire qe ke pas raste ta keni ni mesimedhenes si ky njeri,per te cilin qdohere eshte folur mire,per te dhe kenget e tija me patriotike te asaj kohe...

Qti bejmi,sa shpejt po hikeshin vitet,mirepo askush nuk i jetoi dy jetera gjere me sot,nje jete e kemi o mik,me mund mos mu korit me te,lum si ata njerez qe len veper te mire gjate jetes.
Por edhe mjer ata njerez,qe shtremberoin gjerat,dhe si flasin te vertetes.

Ata/o se kan kete bote,e me siguri as ate tjetren.

P.s.po ec e drejto lumin,qe kalon me qindra kilometra kthesa se, :buzeqeshje: 

Ndaj te pershendes vllazerisht

dhe njihere,duke te falinderuar per mirenjohjen :Lulja3: 

 eh,si eshte jeta dhe vitet sa shpejt kaloin,ndoshta ti je bere dhe gjysh,kurse mesuesi yt akoma jeton,e bile duke i kenduar sharkise dhe patriotizmit,njekohesisht.

perzote,kjo eshte me shum se nje previlegj per te dhe per ty ne nje kohe,per faktin qe se ke harruar mesuesin tend,dhe pas aqe viteve mundohesh diku permes rreshtave/fjale,per ti quar qe ende e kujton me nostalgji,dhe qe akoma se ke harruar ate.
TE LUMT

ndaj me kete raste,nderon veten dhe ate.
..dhe une mendoi se perderisa dim te nderoim njeri-tjetrin,nderoim mbar Kombin Shqiptar, apo jo i nderuar?

Prandaj mirembeteshit

dhe njihere respekt

Hajla rugovase e dardanise se vjeter/re.

----------


## Hard

> "Dhe ti qelbesire e ndyr Hard",mos guxo me te shkruash nen temat e mia,e as per t'me cituar,para se t'mendosh se vije nga treve rugovase,dhe se rugovaset nuk z'mbrapsen pa paguar q'mimin per palen qe hyn borgj tek ta. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ku dhe besoi qe ke ndegjuar pak a shum per* *mentalitetin e tyre*,
> 			
> 		
> 
> apo me mire te them se ke pas rast te njifni dhe Parardhesin e tyre,pikerisht Dr.Rugoven. Te cilit s'keni guxuar ti dilni perball me fjale,e as me trimni qe askush si ka mundur ne mundje gjere me sot.
> ...


*....jo zaten ju ajo an ma shum jeni vra me shqiptar ndermjet veti se sa me armikun serb.....jo jo kem ndegju qfar debilla jeni*... :shkelje syri: 

...jo more ku me i guxu atij mi dal perpara ai e kishte cello Serbin pas vete, thjesht ishte Proserb vegel e tyre , na u kan dasht me bere luft guerile per mi debu keta kriminel nga tokat tona....


....e kush mundet ty me te fyer me shum se sa perkrahja e ketij tradhtari shqiptar.

per ty qfar do le te jet , e sa per mua , as qe ja ka vlejt barra qeran ketij tradhtari.

----------


## Brari

kush jan anti-rugovet..

jan ata qe kan bere  perpjekje te jshtzakonshme me "qlirue" Kosoven..

si e "qliruan" keta kosoven?

shum thjesht..

keta perdoren nje formule shum "inteligjente"..

kush eshte i afte ta zbraz kosoven  nga shqiptaria?

na si lpk e ppsh nuk e kem shum ne dor qat pun kan mendue kta neper qato zyro-shtabo-kafiqo-celulat e tyre.. e si me ja ba..

cefesht i ka shkue ne mendje zgidhja..

eureka ka ulerit i pari tyne..

dhe ja kan fillu zbatimit te planit te tmerrshem te turpshem..faqezi e tragjik..

cka ish ky plan..

thirreni ushtrin arkano-sllobodane.. qe te vjen ne kosov der me der e shpi me shpi e katund me katund.. e ajo e "kryen" punen tak fak.. pa qyk zori..

dhe e vran  bukur mir mendjen e tyre te flliqt me realizue kte plan makaber..

dhe u doli me sukses..

u kry..

u shpraz kosova..

fat i madh.. qe na ishin kon gjall do burra.. dhe kta burra.. i than.. arkan sllobes.. kadal beg se ka hendeg.. 

lavdi qatyne burrave..

e ata burra jan.. klinton bleri e klark uollkeri..



..

----------


## hajla

........................

----------

